Ask HN: Which is a very good book to learn and understand linux system well? - bangda
======
prancingslug
before you blow a lot of money on books, remember that there are forums and
communities on pretty much any flavor of linux. if you want to do something in
particular and you're running into issues you can learn a lot and solve your
own issues with a little google-fu.

anyway here are some (good) reads:

to start:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1593273894/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1593273894/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476631146&sr=1-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=linux+command+book&dpPl=1&dpID=515qcQnADeL&ref=plSrch)

to get better:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1593275676/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1593275676/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1476631366&sr=8-3&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=linux&dpPl=1&dpID=515FC5BEz6L&ref=plSrch)

security:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1590594444/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?ie=...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1590594444/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1476631398&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=linux+security&dpPl=1&dpID=51xZC2-YGEL&ref=plSrch)

networking:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0596002556/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0596002556/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476631450&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=linux+networking&dpPl=1&dpID=51fTVgLX%2BRL&ref=plSrch)

basic h4x skills:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1491944331/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1491944331/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1476631490&sr=8-3&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=kali+linux&dpPl=1&dpID=51w7nWZkduL&ref=plSrch)

